# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa đi du lịch cuba

## canaltraveltour

_visa đi cuba_ .
(Không áp dụng cho các quốc tịch: Ấn Độ/ Pakistan…)*visa di cuba du lịch :
*- Vé máy bay copy
- Thời hạn visa 3 tháng 1 lần mỗi lần ở không quá 30 ngày
- Đặt phòng khách sạn
- Bảo hiểm du lịch
- 02 ảnh 4*6.
- Tờ khai kí tên chính chủ.
- Chỉ áp dụng đi du lịch, nghiêm cấm làm việc.chi phí làm *visa đi cuba*:
- Phí 40 USD thời gian làm 03 ngày.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO).
Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichthegioi247.com/ GREENCANAL TRAVEL Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand tours - Home.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)

----------


## thanhvannt90

Làm visa đi du lịch và du học cùng nhau được không.

----------

